# Nesting Habits



## STICKMAN (Jul 20, 2010)

I have two babes hatch out 10 days ago. Since then one or the other parents has stayed on the nest with them. Last night both parents roosted away from the nest. This morning they returned to the nest and fed the young. Is this normal?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

STICKMAN said:


> I have two babes hatch out 10 days ago. Since then one or the other parents has stayed on the nest with them. Last night both parents roosted away from the nest. This morning they returned to the nest and fed the young. Is this normal?


All sounds normal.. they stay less and less at the nest as the babies grow.


----------



## STICKMAN (Jul 20, 2010)

That makes me feel a lot better. Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

STICKMAN said:


> That makes me feel a lot better. Thanks


your welcome, the hen will start to nest again and lay more eggs when the babies are at about 21 days old...the cock bird pretty much takes over feeding the squabs at that time.. they should be eating on their own at about 30 days old..esp if you put a croc of grain in the nest box with the parent birds .. it gets them imitating them faster and picking up the grains.. they learn a bit faster that way to eat on their own..


----------



## STICKMAN (Jul 20, 2010)

I only have 1 nest box in their coop. Should i add a nest box to keep her from laying eggs with the babies?


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

STICKMAN said:


> I only have 1 nest box in their coop. Should i add a nest box to keep her from laying eggs with the babies?


It's a good idea if you want to raise a second round from them. Depending on how big the your nest box is, you can add another nest bowl in there if you want. For me I have no problem because I made mine 30"x24"x24." However, you should know that when the parents are on their second round, there will only be one parent that is doing most of the feeding because the other one will be sitting on the eggs. And depending on the parents themselves, some tend to neglect their youngs when they are sitting on eggs, while others will willingly feed them, as long as they are begging for food.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

STICKMAN said:


> I only have 1 nest box in their coop. Should i add a nest box to keep her from laying eggs with the babies?


as said it depends on how big your nest box is.. the older the squabs get.. they can be out of the nest bowl.. but still hanging out in the nest box while mom is on the next set of eggs.. because you only have the one pair.. you can always put the young ones on the floor and the cock should still feed them there..as they will go looking for him and find him when he comes down to eat and drink.. I like mine to stay in the box because I have other birds in the loft.. but in your situation..you can try putting them on the floor when the time is right..about when they are picking up grains and trying it..


----------

